# 1969 Camaro Street Machine



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello modelers!
I built this one a few months ago. Added a 572 BB engine. My next Camaro will be the 67 i will be working on. Not sure what style im going to build it but should be fun.
Second pic is the camaro in the diorama im still working on building.
Thanks for looking.
Manny


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome car Manny


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Love the '69 Camaro! That engine looks killer! Great job.


----------



## vcgresins (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks guys!
Manny


----------

